# 40 Gallon Breeder Vivarium Build - Pic Heavy



## Sipiku II (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello everyone , so this is my vivarium which is up to date. I still need to add my humidifier, mist king, plants, leaf litter, and frogs. I'd like to first say thanks to everyone on dendroboard! 

Below is a picture of my up to date vivarium! 



This next picture is of my false bottom which is made of egg crate, zip ties, and hot glue. Of course, before the false bottom was put into place I attached a fine screen material to it.



My background started with a egg crate 3 sided frame. I then applied Great Stuff pond foam. After the GS application, a Titebond II and ABG mixture was applied to it. The vines are made of rope, which is lathered in glue and then sprinkled and pressed with ABG.





Here is a picture of a small computer fan which was built into the middle section of my background. 



The 40 gallon vivarium is drilled which will allow proper drainage. As stated before, I am still adding things and hope to have the viv complete and planted in the next 3 weeks. Please leave me feedback or ask for a more detailed explanation on a specific feature! Thanks again dendroboard!!!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

If anyone says needs moar leaf litter...
Haha.

Looks nice!
I rarely like terrarium furniture, but the skull actually looks pretty cool there.

Should look amazing if you don't use HD or Lowe's plants to stock it =)


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks good. Some people might not like the skull, but once it grows in it'll be more subtle. My suggestions: 1. Leaf litter  2. Get rid of the wandering Jew, and get something slower, more compact and all around nicer. I like the minimal planting, but a trio of one species of begonia would have great effect, simple but attractive.


----------



## Sipiku II (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words and plant recommendations. I am planning on purchasing some leaf litter at the Illinois Expo in October. I purchased the creeping Jew from Joshsfrogs but I am going to get rid of it like epiphytes ect suggested and replace it. Right now I have a 36" 14W double bulb T5 light fixture with one 6,700K bulb and a secondary "plant growth" bulb. 

Do you think this will be sufficient lighting or should I upgrade??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

For the fan cord, how are you planning on building the top to make it ff proof?

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sipiku II (Aug 5, 2013)

In regards to that fantastica,I have drilled my glass top. The fit is quite snug and I have also siliconed a fine screen around the hole in order to keep any FF and bugs in. Hopefully that is good enough! Haha


----------

